# Best homemade wine recipe you've tried?



## laceyogden (Feb 15, 2016)

Would love to try and do something fruity and a tested favorite among you vets! Can anyone point me to a recipe you love?


----------



## bkisel (Feb 16, 2016)

laceyogden said:


> Would love to try and do something fruity and a tested favorite among you vets! Can anyone point me to a recipe you love?



I can easily recommend you start here... http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41825. I've used this recipe just as is once or twice and have used a variation of it to make a number of fruit wines of various berry mixes, peach and apple. All batches have come out good to great! 

Maybe use 9 pounds instead of the 6 that is in the recipe to get more a more fruity taste. Good luck!


----------



## laceyogden (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you so much! That's what we were leaning towards trying! Is there a way to make the alcohol content higher?


----------



## Rampage4all (Feb 16, 2016)

If you want higher alcohol % just add more sugar to bring up your gravity I've pushed a couple to around 18% alcohol. SG of 1.135 of course that dropped to around 16%after I back sweeten it


----------

